# Recerche station d'acceuil



## CoolRasta08 (12 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Voilà mon problèmes, si on le peut le qualifier ainsi. La période de noël approchant je suis à la recherche d'un cadeau pour mon frère. Il voudrait une station d'accueil pour son iPhone. le soucis que j'ai dans ma recherche c'est qu il voudrait une station d'accueil ayant la fonctionnalité Réveil mais surtout disposant de la projection de l'heure murale.

Alors bien sur, j'ai fais des recherches sur le net, mais sans succès. A mois que dans les fonctionnalités présentes dans les descriptifs des produits, la projection murale de l'heure ne figure pas.

J'ai donc besoin de votre aide afin de trouver ce produit. Si vous connaissez une station d'accueil ayant ces fonctionnalités (projection murale & réveil) quel que soit la marque du produit (JBL, Philips, cliptronic...) je vous en serait reconnaissant

Merci d'avance,
Bonne journée


----------



## CoolRasta08 (17 Novembre 2008)

Personne?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

Ca ne me dit rien. Mais ça doit bien exister.
Il faut éplucher les sites de e-commerce...


----------



## fandipod (17 Novembre 2008)

J'ai fais une petite recherche et je n'ai pas trouvé une station d'accueil avec la projection de l'heure au plafond. DSL


----------



## CoolRasta08 (18 Novembre 2008)

Merci de vos réponse en tout cas c'est sympa. Je vais continuer de chercher


----------



## BlueVelvet (18 Novembre 2008)

Salut, comme les prédécesseurs je ne peux pas t'aider à cause de la condition - très précise ! - de la projection murale.... C'est plutôt réservé aux réveils simples, j'en ai un qui fait projection murale (très gadget soit dit en passant, et ça bouffe les piles).

Pour un dock/enceintes/radio-réveil, j'en ai acheté un ce printemps qui m'a bluffé. Depuis j'ai changé d'iPod (un Touch désormais, il marche bien sur ce dock/speakers mais celui-ci ne le recharge plus, tant pis!). Le dock que j'avais acheté n'existe déjà plus (!), mais c'est l'équivalent de celui-là:

http://www.gear4.com/product_detail.php?products_id=471

Je dois dire que pour une somme raisonnable (env. 100 ), il m'épate. Radio-réveil impeccable, une vingtaine de chaînes radio en mémoire, possibilité bien sûr de s'endormir et se réveiller avec l'iPod. L'appareil, pourtant pas trop gros, a deux bons petits hauts parleurs et un mini-woofer de basses en dessous, avec un évent. Pas mal du tout. Voilà pour un conseil cadeau (j'en suis au même point :rateau!


----------



## CoolRasta08 (19 Novembre 2008)

Oui il est pas mal du tout c'est vrai. En tout cas merci je vais regarder ça de plus près. Et si toutefois je parvenais a trouver l'objet tant convoité je l'indiquerais sur le forum

merci encore


----------



## fandipod (19 Novembre 2008)

J'ai bien l'impression que cette station d'accueil n'a pas l'air mal. Et le son est bon ou pas?


----------

